# Star Trek: Compendium - Blu-ray Review



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=25961[/img] 
*Title: Star Trek: The Compendium* 

*Movie:* :4stars:
*Video:* :5stars:
*Audio:* :5stars: 
*Extras:* :5stars: 

*HTS Overall Score:*96


*WARNING: THE SCORES ABOVE ARE A COMBINED SCORE FROM BOTH FILMS, THE INDIVIDUAL SCORES ARE CONTAINED BELOW IN THE INDIVIDUAL SECTIONS OF THE REVIEW*

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=25969[/img]*Summary*
I can’t believe it’s actually been 5 years since J.J. Abrams rebooted the iconic franchise. The “Star Trek” universe had been languishing after years of “Enterprise” and the lackluster “Star Trek: Nemesis” had left a bad taste in the general public’s mouth, and no one thought the genre could be rebooted properly, but somehow Abrams managed to pull it off with not just one movie, not even two movies but also with an upcoming third movie! Now you don’t want to hear me wax on about how much I love the original 2009 flick, or rehash my thoughts on “Into Darkness”, this is all about what’s DIFFERENT about this set vs. the originally released discs. 

“Star Trek” 2009 was originally released in a 5 star 2 disc release that was just jam packed with gobs of special features. Our own Wbasset raved about the disc and he’s 100% right, the audio, the video, and the special features are simply top notch. Unfortunately that 2 disc edition was discontinued about a year after its release and was re-released as a single disc edition which lost about 95% of the special features and that is the edition that is sold to this day. Thankfully this “Compendium” edition brings back the 2nd disc once more for all you special feature nuts (myself included). 

“Star Trek: Into Darkness” was a bit more of a problematic release. There was no real “inclusive” set that had every special feature out there. Instead, Paramount released them as store exclusives with the Target exclusive getting some of them, the Best Buy exclusive getting others, Itunes some more, and the list goes on. So fans of extras had to either buy ALL the editions to get the complete set of features or they had to miss out on a bunch of them. Fans were definitely NOT pleased and there was some contention with the theatrical release of “Into Darkness”. Paramount listened to the fans complaints, though, and in this double feature set they pulled ALL the special features under the umbrella and even included a couple of NEW features just for the release, Not to mention redoing the actual video with the IMAX scenes from the theater blended into the 2.35:1 encode in a switching aspect ratio layout (ala “Tron Legacy” , “ The Dark Knight”, etc).




[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=25977[/img]
*Star Trek * :5stars:
Instead of rehash the same thing another time you can read Wbasset's full write up of the orginal movie HERE, but let me assure you, it's every bit as good today as it was 5 years ago
*Star Trek: Into Darkness* :3.5stars: 
As with "Star Trek" my write up for the synopsis is available HERE




*Rating:* 

"Star Trek 2009" - Rated PG-13 for sci-fi action and violence, and brief sexual content
"Star Trek: Into Darkness" - Rated PG-13 for intense sequences of sci-fi action and violence 




*Video* :5stars:
[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=25985[/img]
The video encode for "Star Trek" is the exact same one that was released back in 2009, so it carries with it the same 5 star transfer that Wbasset raved about back then. "Into Darkness" is mastered from the same track with only the opened up Imax scenes being slightly different. This is where I wish I could give it a 5.5/5 for video those Imax scenes are simple AMAZING. Being that it was shot with Imax cameras and framed for that theatrically the 2.35:1 framing for those sequences has always looked a little cramped, in my opinion, but with the new 1.78:1 framing for those sequences it makes it look like a whole new move. That cramped feeling is gone and the battles/space shots will make your jaws drop as those Imax cameras just live to impress. 




*Audio* :5stars:
[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=25993[/img]
As with the video, "Star Trek" sports that same impressive 5.1 Dolby TrueHD track from the original disc, and still rocks your home theater to its limits. "Into Darkness" does the same, with the same 7.1 Dolby TrueHD track without any alterations needed like the video with the Imax scenes. Now there IS one small issue some of you may have with the track. With the inclusion of that MASSIVE 146 minute branching commentary to the disc it will have that same self flaw that Dolby TrueHD was having with some players/receiver comments with Disney and the all famous audio dropouts. The quick fix is to change your player from bitstreaming Dolby to having the player output PCM, but it's an issue that I wish was not there altogether. My main system didn't have this problem once I upgraded my player, but my secondary setup had those issues on bitstreaming.



[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=26001[/img]*Extras:* :5stars:
*Disc 1*
• Commentary by J.J. Abrams, Bryan Burk, Alex Kurtzman, Damon Lindelof and Roberto Orci

*Disc 2*
•	To Boldly Go— Taking on the world’s most beloved science fiction franchise was no small mission. Director J.J. Abrams, writers Roberto Orci and Alex Kurtzman, producer Damon Lindelof, and executive producer Bryan Burk talk about the many challenges they faced and their strategy for success.
- The Shatner Conundrum
- Red Shirt Guy
- The Green Girl
- Trekker Alert!
• Castin
• A New Vision
- Savage Pressure
• Starships
- Warp Explained
- Paint Job
- Bridge Construction Accelerated
- The Captain’s Chair
- Button Acting 101
- Narada Construction Accelerated
- Shuttle Shuffle
•Aliens
- The Alien Paradox
- Big-Eyed Girl
- Big Bro Quinto
- Klingons
- Drakoulias Anatomy 101
• Planets
- Extra Business
- Confidentiality
• Props and Costumes
- Klingon Wardrobe
• Ben Burtt and the Sounds of Star Trek
• Score 
• Gene Roddenberry’s Vision 
• Deleted Scenes with Optional Commentary
• Starfleet Vessel Simulator
• Gag Reel
• Trailers


*Disc 3 - Into Darkness Feature Film + extras*
• Enhanced Commentary (full 146 minute feature commentary)
- An Island Adventure: With Visual Effects Supervisor/Second Unit Director Roger Guyett and Co-Producer/Unit Production Manager Tommy Harper.
- Mystery Visitor in London
- Tragedy & The Mission: With Editors Maryann Brandon and Mary Jo Markey.
- The Kronos Battle: With Director of Photography Dan Mindel and 2nd Unit Director of Photography Bruce McCleery.
- Enemy in the Brig: 
- Ship to Ship: 
- Fall of the Enterprise: 
-San Francisco Finale: 
-The Captain's Oath: 
• The Mission Continues (the same extra feature from the original edition)

*Disc 4 - Into Darkness features*
• "Featurette: The Voyage Begins...Again 
• Featurette: Creating the Red Planet 
• Featurette: Introducing the Villain 
• Featurette: Rebuilding the Enterprise 
• Featurette: National Ignition Facility Home of the Core (HD, 4:32): 
• Featurette: Attack on Starfleet 
• Featurette: Aliens Encountered
• Featurette: The Klingon Home World 
• Featurette: The Enemy of My Enemy 
• Featurette: Vengeance is Coming 
• Featurette: Ship to Ship 
• Featurette: Mr. Spock and Mr. Spock 
• Featurette: Down with the Ship 
• Featurette: Kirk and Spock 
• Featurette: Brawl By the Bay 
• Featurette: Fitting the Future 
• Featurette: Property of Starfleet 
• Featurette: Unlocking the Cut 
• Featurette: Visual Affection 
• Featurette: The Sound of Music 
• Featurette: Safety First 
• Featurette: Continuing the Mission 
• Featurette: Gag Reel 
• Deleted Scenes - Nibiru Captain's Log, Marcus' Office (Alternate Version), Room Attack (Alternate Version), Carol's Accent, Klingon Conversation (Alternate Version), Scotty Cargo Bay Door, and Kirk Meets Girl.
• Theatrical Trailers 





*Overall:* :4.5stars:

This set is simply incredible. Paramount has brought all of the extras from the out of print version of “Star Trek” 2009 and has crammed even more special features into the “Into Darkness” portion to make this a rocking 5 star transfer across the board in terms of technical specs. The Imax scenes are just jaw dropping and gives “Into Darkness” a much better video presentation, in my humble opinion, and that huge 146 minute commentary is a work of art. Easily my favorite part of the new set. The ONLY thing that keeps me from saying that this is the ULTIMATE set is the lack of the Imax version on a 3D disc. I know it’s only a small nitpick, but it’s the one thing that keeps me from saying this is the 100% ultimate version that can’t be topped. Still, it’s a fantastic set with some cool new cover art that easily makes glad it’s in my collection. Those of you who HAVE the 2 disc edition and are satisfied with the extras you have on “Into Darkness”, may be leary of purchasing, but the inclusion of those Imax scenes is a temptation that cant’ be resisted. Also, to sweeten the deal, Paramount has given buyers of the “Compendium” set the option to get a $5 rebate back if you already own the other releases. Definite recommendation for owners and non-owners of the first two releases equally.

*Additional Information:*

Starring: Chris Pine, Eric Bana, Zoe Saldano, Zachary Quinto: Chris Pine, Zachary Quinto, Benedict Cumberbatch, Zoe Saldano
Directed by: J.J. Abrams
Written by: Robert Orci, Alex Kurtzman : Robert Orci, Alex Kurtzman, Damon Lindelof
Aspect Ratio: 2.35:1 AVC / 2.35:1 AVC/ 1.78:1 AVC (Imax scenes)
Audio: ENGLISH: Dolby TrueHD 5.1, Spanish, French DD 5.1 : English: Dolby TrueHD 7.1, Spanish, French, Portuguese DD 5.1
Studio: Paramount
Rated: PG-13 / PG-13
Runtime: 127 minutes : 132 minutes
Blu-Ray Release Date: September 9th, 2014


*Buy Star Trek: The Compendium Blu-ray on Amazon*

*Recommendation: Must Own​*











More about Mike


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Do you know if the applied any LFE filters?


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Tonto said:


> Do you know if the applied any LFE filters?


The Audio is the same tracks from the single releases. So that means no filters on the 1st movie but the same 30 hz filter on "Into Darkness"


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks for the review. I saw the "reboot" in the theater and was impressed. I liked it a lot. I will have to purchase this one.


----------



## sdurani (Oct 28, 2010)

Mike Edwards said:


> ...same 30 hz filter on "Into Darkness"


Oh too bad. If the Atmos mix of the movie ever gets a Blu-ray release, hopefully it won't have the same filter in place.


----------

